# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Do you binge watch tv shows?

## bajisima

Studies are showing that more and more tv viewers are choosing to binge watch shows on Netflix or Amazon Prime than watch regular tv.  They also claim it is eating up our social time and weekends.  Anyone guilty?  Whats your pleasure?  Breaking Bad? House of Cards?


http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/...21300806686174

----------


## sachem

I binge watched_ Breaking Bad._ Wanted to see what all the hoopla was. Got hooked. I also have binge watched some past TV shows I hadn't seen in many years.

I think I will try _House of Cards._

----------

bajisima (02-18-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I do it ~ Breaking Bad was one, and I watched the entire thing,

but I also do it with other shows, and movies.

IOW?  I don't actually HAVE a social life!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## beatleboy

> Studies are showing that more and more tv viewers are choosing to binge watch shows on Netflix or Amazon Prime than watch regular tv.  They also claim it is eating up our social time and weekends.  Anyone guilty?  Whats your pleasure?  Breaking Bad? House of Cards?
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/...21300806686174


 Both for me, began watching House of Cards, man luv that show, waiting for the final series of Breaking Bad, don't know when Netflix is bringing it back, waiting patiently, need to know what happens to Walter White, anyone knows don't post and spoil it for me.

----------


## sachem

> I do it ~ Breaking Bad was one, and I watched the entire thing,
> 
> but I also do it with other shows, and movies.
> 
> IOW?  I don't actually HAVE a social life!


Hush. Don't tell everyone.  :Big Grin:

----------

fyrenza (02-18-2014)

----------


## Canadianeye

Soon I will be cancelling cable television completely. There is no need of it. I can watch anything that I value through my computer to my bigscreen, on places like Primewire etc. News I can pick up on the internet as well.

I enjoy Sherlock and am just getting back into a bit The Walking Dead, and I will watch the latest episode from Sunday, probably tonight or at some point this week on Primewire.

----------


## ELOrocks17

I am currently binge-watching NYPD Blue on amazon instant as i never got to see it in its entirety and there is only seasons1-3 on dvd

----------


## GreenEyedLady

One week end had to catch Hubby up on all the seasons 2-3-4 of Dexter. We just snuggled on the couch and enjoyed. Don't think we even left the house!

I miss Dexter! :Sad20:  :Sad20:  :Sad20:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Soon I will be cancelling cable television completely. There is no need of it. I can watch anything that I value through my computer to my bigscreen, on places like Primewire etc. News I can pick up on the internet as well.
> 
> I enjoy Sherlock and am just getting back into a bit The Walking Dead, and I will watch the latest episode from Sunday, probably tonight or at some point this week on Primewire.


What we do is suspend our service for about 6 months starting in spring and ending in September when the good stuff is back on TV.  Every cable company has different suspension policies. We got Directv and they don't charge for suspending service.

----------


## Perianne

I binge on porn.  lol

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> One week end had to catch Hubby up on all the seasons 2-3-4 of Dexter. We just snuggled on the couch and enjoyed. Don't think we even left the house!
> 
> I miss Dexter!


Dexter sucked ass!  After Debbie shot Cpt Laguerta, the whole tone began to change because it was no longer about killing people who were better off dead.  But even the killing of Sgt Doakes pissed me off because it seemed Dexter shrugged off responsibility even though he was the one who imprisoned Doakes thereby allowing him to be murdered.  It was only morbid curiosity that kept me watching after they murdered Laguerta, but there was just no justification to do it.  The Morgan siblings became exactly like the people they were killing, people who are themselves better off dead.

----------


## Sassy

I have binged watched shows that I missed when they were running, or to catch up if I started watching late.

IDK if I love or hate how Netflix dumps a whole series. I know I am very tired from staying up too late watching House of Cards......just too easy to hit 'next'.

Just like reading a good book and trying to put it down but deciding 'one more chapter.......'

----------


## Swedgin

Yes, but, not with any of the current shows.

But, if I get a DVD set, I will binge watch.

--Carnivale
--Firefly
--Sopranos (LOL, the entire series in about two months....)
--Deadwood
--Battlestar Galactica (Saw some on telivision, but, rewatch the entire series time to time on blu ray)
--Babylon 5.
-- Taken (the Sci Fi miniseries...)


Plan on Binge Watching:

--Dexter
--The Walking Dead
--Breaking Bad

----------


## usfan

> I binge watched_ Breaking Bad._ Wanted to see what all the hoopla was. Got hooked. I also have binge watched some past TV shows I hadn't seen in many years.
> I think I will try _House of Cards._





> I do it ~ Breaking Bad was one, and I watched the entire thing,
> but I also do it with other shows, and movies.
> IOW?  I don't actually HAVE a social life!


same here.. i never watched any of breaking bad, until it was over, & heard all the hoopla, mostly from this forum!  So my wife & i watched it over several weeks, in it's entirety.  It was ok, but i would not watch it again, like a good gary cooper western.    :Big Grin: 

I watched a few episodes of the walking dead, when it first aired.. it was entertaining, at first, but the schtick got old for me.  Zombie shows lose their edge, after a few decades & special effects advancements.

I can watch an old star trek episode & still be entertained, or even gilligan's island.   :Big Grin:   Of course, one of the advantages of old age is you don't remember them, so they all seem new!       :Grampa:

----------


## Invayne

I used to be a "24" and "Nip/Tuck" addict......

----------


## Matalese

> I used to be a "24" and "Nip/Tuck" addict......



I binge watched 24. Had an accident, had surgery, spent recovery time watching all the episodes of 24. My sis sent them out from California.

----------

Invayne (02-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I binge watched 24. Had an accident, had surgery, spent recovery time watching all the episodes of 24. My sis sent them out from California.


I had every season on DVD until they got stolen. Don't think I'm going to bother re-buying them. I hear they're starting the show up again.

----------


## Perianne

> same here.. i never watched any of breaking bad, until it was over, & heard all the hoopla, mostly from this forum!  So my wife & i watched it over several weeks, in it's entirety. * It was ok*, but i would not watch it again, like a good gary cooper western.


Thou speaketh blasphemy.

----------

Sassy (02-19-2014)

----------


## usfan

> Thou speaketh blasphemy.


I think that is true on this forum!   :Big Grin:   Perhaps my expectations were too high, or maybe my tolerance to shock tv has been raised in the obama era.. anyway, it was ok, & that's a passing grade from me, but i don't think i can laud it as classic cinema along the lines of dumb & dumber, or the airplane! series...  

 :Laughing7:

----------


## Perianne

> I think that is true on this forum!    Perhaps my expectations were too high, or maybe my tolerance to shock tv has been raised in the obama era.. anyway, it was ok, & that's a passing grade from me, but i don't think i can laud it as classic cinema along the lines of dumb & dumber, or the airplane! series...


Perianne says it was the greatest series in the history of TV series.  So that's that.

----------


## usfan

> Perianne says it was the greatest series in the history of TV series.  So that's that.



ah, i see.. can't take my rapist wit, eh, shirley?

 :Laughing7:

----------


## Perianne

> ah, i see.. can't take my rapist wit, eh, shirley?


Hahahaaha!  You remind me of my friend @Kolohe.  He frequently describes his humor as "rapist wit".  lol

----------


## fyrenza

> I used to be a "24" and "Nip/Tuck" addict......


I "binged" Nip/Tuck, too!

I like Grimm, Once Upon A Time, Game of Thrones,

so I wait until the season is over, and then, binge watch them.

----------


## sachem

> I "binged" Nip/Tuck, too!


Julian McMahon. Yum.

----------

Invayne (02-18-2014)

----------


## pragmatic

> Studies are showing that more and more tv viewers are choosing to binge watch shows on Netflix or Amazon Prime than watch regular tv.  They also claim it is eating up our social time and weekends.  Anyone guilty?  Whats your pleasure?  Breaking Bad? House of Cards?
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/...21300806686174


Yep.  Had never seen the Sopranos and binge watched the entire 7 years (or whatever) in literally a couple of weeks.

Binged all 5 seasons of The Wire similarly (the last season was certainly a let down).

Same with Breaking Bad.  Took it start to finish after the series ended.

Doing Boardwalk Empire a little differently.  Gawd that show is phenomenal.  Having been watching each season (bingelike) as soon as the DVDs come out each year.  Think it's October....could have that wrong.

----------


## Invayne

> Julian McMahon. Yum.


Yeah....  :Headbang:

----------

fyrenza (02-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Oh, and I did binge All In The Family. Now I need to work on South Park.

----------


## Perianne

> Yeah....


 @Invayne, you are a woman........ right?

----------


## Invayne

> @Invayne, you are a woman........ right?


Yes...why?

----------


## usfan

A few yrs back, we watched an episode of 'desperate housewives'.  I.. ahem.. 'downloaded' all the previous episodes to watch, & we spent several weeks catching up.  We never really did, but there was some continuity with being able to watch episodes in sequence, without having to wait a week.  It's definitely the way to cram series into a short time.  We tried to do that with the harry potter series.. our daughter is a big fan, even reading the books in spanish!  After several tries, we made it through the first movie, and have caught bits & pieces of the others, but just can't seem to get into it.

I guess it is different strokes.. different people like different stuff.. also explains why we live in such diverse places.

----------


## Perianne

> Yes...why?


Just checking since you were "Yeah....  :Headbang: " about a man, lol.

----------


## Perianne

> A few yrs back, we watched an episode of 'desperate housewives'.


 @usfan, you are a man, right?

Kidding.... you know I loves me some usfan!

----------


## Invayne

> Just checking since you were "Yeah.... " about a man, lol.


I have a question for you...what does your avatar mean? I know about the 11:11 and the 4:20, but what's with the 2:22 mean? Fill me in! ;-)

----------


## usfan

> @usfan, you are a man, right?
> 
> Kidding.... you know I loves me some usfan!


Watching episodes of desperate housewives was a sacrificial act of devotion.. my wife still owes me for those..   :Laughing7:

----------


## Perianne

> I have a question for you...what does your avatar mean? I know about the 11:11 and the 4:20, but what's with the 2:22 mean? Fill me in! ;-)


When I put it in, I was 222 posts behind Archer, approaching "Alumni" status.  I am mowing them down as I swish past!

----------

Invayne (02-18-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Watching episodes of desperate housewives was a sacrificial act of devotion.. my wife still owes me for those..


Well then, you are one heck of a good husband!  Good for you!

----------

